# Working clearance in 2002 NEC?



## Yankee (Sep 24, 2013)

Inspected an old project yesterday which was approved back when the 2002 NEC was adopted. My office does not own such a book, could anyone tell me what the minimum required service clearance around a panel board was in that edition? Thanks in advance


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 24, 2013)

same as 2005 NEC


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 24, 2013)

Basically the same as the 2005 and 2008 except delete and reworded the conditions.

*Condition 1 *
​

— Exposed live parts on one side of the working spaceand no live or grounded parts on the other side of the working space,or exposed live parts on both sides of the working space that areeffectively guarded by insulating materials.
​*Condition 2 *
​

— Exposed live parts on one side of the working spaceand grounded parts on the other side of the working space. Concrete,brick, or tile walls shall be considered as grounded.
​*Condition 3 *
​

— Exposed live parts on both sides of the working
​space.

Francis


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Inspected an old project yesterday which was approved back when the 2002 NEC was adopted. My office does not own such a book, could anyone tell me what the minimum required service clearance around a panel board was in that edition? Thanks in advance


What voltage?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2013)

110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment.

Sufficient access and working space shall be provided and maintained about all electric equipment to permit ready and safe operation and maintenance of such equipment. Enclosures housing electrical apparatus that are controlled by lock and key shall be considered accessible to qualified persons.

(A) Working Space. Working space for equipment operating at 600 volts, nominal, or less to ground and likely to require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance while energized shall comply with the dimensions of 110.26(A)(1), (2), and (3) or as required or permitted elsewhere in this Code.

(1) Depth of Working Space. The depth of the working space in the direction of live parts shall not be less than that specified in Table 110.26(A)(1) unless the requirements of 110.26(A)(1)(a), (b), or © are met. Distances shall be measured from the exposed live parts or from the enclosure or opening if the live parts are enclosed.

Table 110.26(A)(1) Working Spaces

colspacer 	colspacer 	colspacer 	colspacer

Nominal Voltage to Ground

Minimum Clear Distance

Condition 1

Condition 2

Condition 3

0–150

900 mm (3 ft)

900 mm (3 ft)

900 mm (3 ft)

151–600

900 mm (3 ft)

1 m (3½ ft)

1.2 m (4 ft)

Note: Where the conditions are as follows:

Condition 1 — Exposed live parts on one side and no live or grounded parts on the other side of the working space, or exposed live parts on both sides effectively guarded by suitable wood or other insulating materials. Insulated wire or insulated busbars operating at not over 300 volts to ground shall not be considered live parts.

Condition 2 — Exposed live parts on one side and grounded parts on the other side. Concrete, brick, or tile walls shall be considered as grounded.

Condition 3 — Exposed live parts on both sides of the work space (not guarded as provided in Condition 1) with the operator between.

(a) Dead-Front Assemblies. Working space shall not be required in the back or sides of assemblies, such as dead-front switchboards or motor control centers, where all connections and all renewable or adjustable parts, such as fuses or switches, are accessible from locations other than the back or sides. Where rear access is required to work on nonelectrical parts on the back of enclosed equipment, a minimum horizontal working space of 762 mm (30 in.) shall be provided.

(b) Low Voltage. By special permission, smaller working spaces shall be permitted where all uninsulated parts operate at not greater than 30 volts rms, 42 volts peak, or 60 volts dc.

© Existing Buildings. In existing buildings where electrical equipment is being replaced, Condition 2 working clearance shall be permitted between dead-front switchboards, panelboards, or motor control centers located across the aisle from each other where conditions of maintenance and supervision ensure that written procedures have been adopted to prohibit equipment on both sides of the aisle from being open at the same time and qualified persons who are authorized will service the installation.

(2) Width of Working Space. The width of the working space in front of the electric equipment shall be the width of the equipment or 750 mm (30 in.), whichever is greater. In all cases, the work space shall permit at least a 90 degree opening of equipment doors or hinged panels.

(3) Height of Working Space. The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to the height required by 110.26(E). Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment.

(B) Clear Spaces. Working space required by this section shall not be used for storage. When normally enclosed live parts are exposed for inspection or servicing, the working space, if in a passageway or general open space, shall be suitably guarded.

© Entrance to Working Space.

(1) Minimum Required. At least one entrance of sufficient area shall be provided to give access to working space about electrical equipment.

(2) Large Equipment. For equipment rated 1200 amperes or more and over 1.8 m (6 ft) wide that contains overcurrent devices, switching devices, or control devices, there shall be one entrance to the required working space not less than 610 mm (24 in.) wide and 2.0 m (6½ ft) high at each end of the working space. Where the entrance has a personnel door(s), the door(s) shall open in the direction of egress and be equipped with panic bars, pressure plates, or other devices that are normally latched but open under simple pressure.

A single entrance to the required working space shall be permitted where either of the conditions in 110.26©(2)(a) or (b) is met.

(a) Unobstructed Exit. Where the location permits a continuous and unobstructed way of exit travel, a single entrance to the working space shall be permitted.

(b) Extra Working Space. Where the depth of the working space is twice that required by 110.26(A)(1), a single entrance shall be permitted. It shall be located so that the distance from the equipment to the nearest edge of the entrance is not less than the minimum clear distance specified in Table 110.26(A)(1) for equipment operating at that voltage and in that condition.

(D) Illumination. Illumination shall be provided for all working spaces about service equipment, switchboards, panelboards, or motor control centers installed indoors. Additional lighting outlets shall not be required where the work space is illuminated by an adjacent light source or as permitted by 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, for switched receptacles. In electrical equipment rooms, the illumination shall not be controlled by automatic means only.

(E) Headroom. The minimum headroom of working spaces about service equipment, switchboards, panelboards, or motor control centers shall be 2.0 m (6½ ft). Where the electrical equipment exceeds 2.0 m (6½ ft) in height, the minimum headroom shall not be less than the height of the equipment.

Exception:  In existing dwelling units, service equipment or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be permitted in spaces where the headroom is less than 2.0 m (6½ ft).

(F) Dedicated Equipment Space. All switchboards, panelboards, distribution boards, and motor control centers shall be located in dedicated spaces and protected from damage.

Exception:  Control equipment that by its very nature or because of other rules of the Code must be adjacent to or within sight of its operating machinery shall be permitted in those locations.

(1) Indoor. Indoor installations shall comply with 110.26(F)(1)(a) through (d).

(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone.

Exception:  Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone.

(b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated space required by 110.26(F)(1)(a) shall be permitted to contain foreign systems, provided protection is installed to avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation, leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems.

© Sprinkler Protection. Sprinkler protection shall be permitted for the dedicated space where the piping complies with this section.

(d) Suspended Ceilings. A dropped, suspended, or similar ceiling that does not add strength to the building structure shall not be considered a structural ceiling.

(2) Outdoor. Outdoor electrical equipment shall be installed in suitable enclosures and shall be protected from accidental contact by unauthorized personnel, or by vehicular traffic, or by accidental spillage or leakage from piping systems. The working clearance space shall include the zone described in 110.26(A). No architectural appurtenance or other equipment shall be located in this zone.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks, got it ~


----------



## RJJ (Sep 24, 2013)

Good post!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 25, 2013)

Gregg, thanks for pasting the 2002 edition; I was comparing the two and posted the later edition by mistake.

Francis


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 25, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Gregg, thanks for pasting the 2002 edition; I was comparing the two and posted the later edition by mistake.Francis


You are quite welcome Francis.

I will be here all week to help serve and protect!


----------

